# Emerson College - MFA in Film & Media Art



## Chris W (Aug 28, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Emerson College - MFA in Film & Media Art. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 12, 2018)

The Film School Emerson College - MFA in Film & Media Art has been updated.



> Updated Letters of Reference, Portfolio Requirements, and Internship Opportunities


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Aug 20, 2020)

The film school Emerson College - MFA in Film & Media Art has been updated:

Updated acceptance data


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Mar 13, 2021)

The film school Emerson College - MFA in Film & Media Art has been updated:

Added Acceptance Data tab


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 22, 2021)

The film school Emerson College - MFA in Film & Media Art has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------



## Diba B (Feb 27, 2022)

Does anyone know when can we expect to hear for a possible interview?


----------



## BottleCityJay (Feb 27, 2022)

Diba B said:


> Does anyone know when can we expect to hear for a possible interview?


I looked through the applications for the MFA in Film and Media and the applications for MFA in Writing for Film and TV that people reported on here and none of them mention being interviewed. Didn't matter if they were accepted or rejected, none of them seemed to have been interviewed. I think they just go off of the application.


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Sep 25, 2022)

The film school Emerson College - MFA in Film & Media Art has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------

